# Sexing help, Paid for a female western hognose



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

Hey hognose peeps I am looking for your opinions on the sex of my snake. I bought a female western hognose (albino conda) and paid extra for a female which I know is not uncommon. Here is my issue, today was the first time I truly handled it and the tail seemed a little long to me. I know it’s still very young so that can make it hard to tell sometimes and I have seen a few females with longer than normal tails but it gave me some concern as I paid more for a definite female. Here are two pics, if it helps her hatch date was 6/1/22


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

Breeder got back to me. Compared to clutch mates believed it to be female and still thinks it is but states could have been wrong. I am keeping it either way as it’s a beautiful animal, eats great. I do still hope it’s a female though as I like the larger size of the females.


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

From pics I have been looking at of baby hognose it’s either a longer tailed female or a fatter tailed male but thats from looking at pics and not side by side. She/He tail seems to be somewhere in the middle, not as long and thin as some of the baby male pics I found but also longer than some of the females. Might have to come up with a unisex name until it grows bigger and hopefully becomes more obvious. Still won’t be happy financially as I paid I believe $50 -$75 more bucks for a female. Not a whole lot but the principal and all that. Especially when it was advertised as a female on morph market and I told the breeder before paying I didn’t want a male period. Granted if it’s a male I have it now but I definitely would be changing my review.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It looks female to me, but I wouldnt guarantee without popping/probing.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The only wat to really tell a snakes sex is to have someone with experience probe the snake. Yes some seem to be more easy to identify females from mails visually, but an experienced keeper who can probe would confirm it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's hard to tell. Some hogs can be sexed visually, but there is a proportion that do sit between the two.
I'm inclined to say female as the tail isn't quite as long and slender as would be expected for a male.
That said, it does look from the photo as if there is a slight indentation either side of the tail, which would suggest male. That said the photo isn't great so it could just be unclear.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Males have more than 40 subcaudal scales, females less than 37. In between is hard to say.


----------

